# [SOLVED] Xboxdrv - Uinput permissions

## darklegion

I've recently decided to hook up my xbox 360 controller to my PC. The in kernel Xpad driver has the button mapping all wrong, so I decided to use the userspace xboxdrv instead. It installs fine, but when I modprobe uinput, I end up with permissions like this:

```

crw-r----- 1 root root 10, 223 Jul 21 13:53 /dev/input/uinput

```

This isn't usable with a normal user. I created a udev rule to workaround this:

```

KERNEL=="uinput", GROUP="uinput", MODE="0660"

```

But only the group part of the rule seems to be applied:

```

crw-r----- 1 root uinput 10, 223 Jul 21 13:55 /dev/input/uinput

```

I'm in the uinput group, BTW, but I guess the driver requires write access. 

Any ideas?

ThanksLast edited by darklegion on Thu Jul 22, 2010 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Try changing MODE="0660" to MODE:="0660", the ':=' operator should assign a "final" value and prevent other rules from changing what you've set, which is probably what's happening here.

----------

## darklegion

 *Sadako wrote:*   

> Try changing MODE="0660" to MODE:="0660", the ':=' operator should assign a "final" value and prevent other rules from changing what you've set, which is probably what's happening here.

 

Yeah, that worked. Thanks!  :Smile: 

----------

## SnackMasterX

I'm having the same permission issue, which file should I place this udev rule in? I am not too familiar with udev rules so not sure where to place them.

Thanks in Advance!

----------

